# Small is beautiful



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

When this "debutante" had it's coming out in the Forum, it was love at first sight. I knew I had to act quick lest another pretender win its favours. So I proposed...immediately!

I am now blissfully wed to this Croatian delight.

We are still on our honeymoon and going at it like there's no tomorrow. After firing this baby well over five hundred rounds all I can say is....MORE!

Is this an objective review?
Absolutely not!
What more can I say?
I'm in love. 
Thank you E.G. You've got talent and an eye for beauty.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think someone's in love!!! :wub:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

She is a beauty for sure  What is the fork gap on her? She has a nice slim waist


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you buddy, for nice review 



Can-Opener said:


> She is a beauty for sure  What is the fork gap on her? She has a nice slim waist


Fork gap is 37 mm.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know about her I think I can definitely see some balls hiding :wacko: 

Beautiful slingshot! E.G's stuff is wonderfully crafted and finished.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Bellissimo!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

AND they CALLED it....puppy looooo-ooooove....

She's a beauty, man! Take good care of her, & I'm sure she'll treat you right 

A TOAST!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice have a great honeymoon


----------



## Ken nguyen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi onyx. What is the total width? Love it!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

You're right, she's a total delight. Lucky you.  lb


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Killer. It's the proper gentleman's slingshot.


----------

